# United Way Toournament 6 April 2013



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Who's fishing this tournament this weekend? Any projections on baits and weights that will win it?:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

I have heard nothing about this, anywhere we can get some info ?


----------



## mccormick (May 24, 2012)

http://www.aroundthetournamenttrail.com/2013UnitedWayofSantaRosaCounty.html


----------



## mccormick (May 24, 2012)

Here is the link with info.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

when do results get posted?


----------

